# how do you tell someone that they .......



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Smell! 
I work as a manager of a retail store and have just inherited a new member of my team from another store that has closed.

Well she seems quite nice but there is a definate aroma! Not B.O as such but a general unwashed smell sorry if TMI ! 

How do I tell her? I've got to work with her. I've thought of a general chat to all the staff but I'm not sure that will work.

A bit of digging seems to imply that others know about this (including my boss) but noones done anything about it! 

Any ideas ladies?? You lot can usually solve anything. 

Ta love Starr xx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

This was an issue at my place of work as a chap had very smelly feet   that was really offensive.  It was done as a general talk and my dh (who also works there higher up than me  ) said it is thought best to do it this way so that there is no come back on them for descrimination etc (I hasten to add that we do work at a firm of solicitors    )


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I had this problem at work with an employee and I spoke to them directly and  at first broached the subject by asking them if they used deodorant!  I had had numerous complaints from staff and had to address it as staff were refusing to work in the same office!  It WAS bad!  It took a couple of 'chats' before it got sorted though.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

We used to have a porter at work that REEKED of BO and eventually one of the bosses took him aside and asked him if he had enough work shirts. Unfortunately he said yes so she had to be blunt which didn't go down well, but things did improve a little.

I don't envy you at all yet I know how awful it is to work with it.

Chux xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I used to be a retail manager and have had this conversation with members of staff a few times. 

There was one lady in particular who would periodically "lapse" in her personal; hygiene. In the end we got so familiar with the subject I'd be able to just turn to her and say "K...., you're  a bit whiffy again." and she knew what that meant! 

Broaching the subject to start with is just horrible and painfiul and difficult and there's no really nice way to do it so you just have to be fairly blunt. However, it is worth asking if she has a medical condition or a reason for it before assuming she's just  a bit slobby and offer reassurance that you are doing this for her own benefit as well.  She might be completely unaware and mortified and you may never need to mention it again... or she might just not care! If you work in food retail it's fairly easy throw in things like "food hygiene" to emphasise your point.
If that fails to work then you might find you have something in your handbook/rules about personal hygiene and you can get a bit tougher about it.

 tackling the situation. 

C~x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Starr i dont envy you at all   I was in a similar situation a few years ago. My boss has moved me and promoted me, and told me, "By the way tell X she needs to have a wash and shave!"   Great i thought!
I got around it by doing individual appraisal type/ Introduce myself & how i work/ Get to know them type meeting, one-to-one. When i got to X I asked how she was doing, anything she'd change in her job, whether she enjoyed her job, how i expected my staff to be smart and i'd pulled a few members of staff up on this, then gradually got round to personal hygiene. 
There is no easy way to say it, however diplomatically you say it, its not nice and is embarassing for both parties but it needs to be said. Saying that some people just dont care about their appearance   
You can get a bar of soap for 20p these days! No excuse really.

Good luck!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks all. There's no easy answer I suppose. 
One of my other staff has called me today(I'm off) about something and when I asked her how she was getting on with V she said she's ok but a bit whiffy!! I'm gonna have a general team meet next week and bring up general standards and mention hygiene too and see how that goes, but I think I'll have to have a 1 to 1 with her too

Will keep you posted ta again x


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Get someone of the opposite sex to have that chat. 

Where my sister used to work there was a bloke that was lapse. One day all the girls came in and physically then and their gave him a surprise 'make over'. No one was polite about it. grubby clothes in the bin, and was sent across the road to the local gym for a shower.

My sister used to leave post it notes on his desk with a can of deo if he got lapse. 

Maybe a Man telling her she smells would be better than a woman? 

Lotsky x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

wonder what you did eventually Starr?

Benett x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

As it happens couldn't do anything as another 'issue' arose which has ended up with her suspended and then going off on long term sick!!  Was all geared up for it too!!

Thanks anyway guys xx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah Likely story Starr....You chickend out dint ya dint ya!! admit it... LOL


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Honest its true!!! I did chicken out for a few days.. thought right enough is enough...then this other mess unfolded... I wish the smell was the only problem!!

What we've got now is a nightmare!!

xx


----------

